

HTTP 7xx: developer errors - idan
https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc

======
Greenisus
The proposed responses are kind of funny, but I sort of like the idea of
having a new status code range in development mode, or at least a standard set
of headers for stuff like stack traces, etc.

A lot of times when I'm consuming a REST API that's in development, I'll get
HTTP 500 responses and then I have to get with the API developer and repeat my
requests so he/she can watch log files to see what went wrong. It would be
great to be able to hand over more details in a reliable and consistent way.

------
mberning
not hacker news not funny not clever

------
pbhjpbhj
No "guru meditation"?

------
zdw
_711 - Closed_

I see what you did there...

------
electrotype
042 - DON'T PANIC

~~~
greyfade
420 - So-o-o high, man....

------
kemo
senseless.

